# Bruce Lee's Game Of Death



## AceHBK (May 28, 2006)

I saw a special on Bruce Lee last friday afternoon where they showed the fight scenes from the movie.  They said it was never seen before and that the fights from the first 2 levels of the pagoda couldnt be seen due to how old the film was and over time it cant be seen anymore.

BUT....

They had all of the footage from the 3 level of the pagoda and up with Bruce and the other 2 guys with him fighting.

Now when I rented the movie of course you see cuts of Bruce but mainly there is the double.

Is there a version with Bruce doing the fighting?


----------



## monkey (May 30, 2006)

The non release has Bruce talking & entering with 2 other members as a Gang!This kind of changed when Bruce Died ,as only the 40 min. is all Bruce filmed.The rest as you said super impose his image ect.


----------



## AceHBK (May 30, 2006)

I wonder why they didnt use that ending as opposed to the one they cut and chopped together with the double.


----------



## monkey (May 30, 2006)

First off It depitcts Lee stating that the philippino arts art to set.Hence Inosanto & others took it out,next it ends & dosent go up the last pagoda.Lee asked for help & it dosent come.He is told come down.That canges the plot.So inside the fight with 2 other guys -that change the plot to (Its a gang fighting the pagoda not just Bruce.)


----------

